# Are you happy with your car?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am:lol: The Spec B is such a good car around the corners no drama at all,the flat 6 is intoxicating such a nice engine and if your not in the mood simply put the cruise control on and it turns into a superb long distance tourer:thumb: And the fact its rare makes it more special.
I always come out with a smile on my face after going for a drive.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ain't got a choice really. My work gave it to me, 2011 e250. Cracking car, comfy, can get 60mpg, clients love it.

My own personal car, R plate Micra, £10 lasts a month, cheap to run, cheap, well, cheap full stop, does me fine.....


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes I love my 2 wheel drive vag


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I`m loving my new A3, worlds different to my last one. Just a few things i want to change to make it slightly better on the road,slightly lowered a remap and some nice summer wheels


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

dubber said:


> Yes I love my 2 wheel drive vag


Was it originally 4WD?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Ross said:


> Was it originally 4WD?


:wall::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Love my racing tank, handles & drives far beyond my capabilities, sound system is great too :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Love my racing tank, handles & drives far beyond my capabilities, sound system is great too :thumb:


German engineering not jap crap


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll be happy when it's finished - paint done, interior done, engine work done, gadgets done... and it'll never be finished


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

dubber said:


> German engineering not jap crap


Oh really?

http://www.which.co.uk/news/2011/03/top-10-reliable-car-manufacturers-247619/


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine has a few niggles at the moment  clutch, door check straps clunking, drivers window doesnt go down, new coilovers are squeaking at the O/S  SHOOT ME


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Psssshhhhhh


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Love all the toys on mine and for a 1.2 it does me fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im 100% happy with mine.Its brilliant.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep , I'm not so happy with the driver though , Had a NIP thru the door last week


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Yep pretty happy with mine I suppose. Power, comfy and has the majority of the toys that I want in it.
Maybe a sneaky remap, some brighter lights and speaker upgrade over the next few years....
Alex


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very happy with mine 180 bhp petrol and still getting 40mpg+


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Loving mine :driver:

177bhp diesel .... via the rear wheels so can be a little skippy in the snow; firm suspension and tight road-holding into/out of the bends when it's dry; more toys than I really need, but the heated seats are probably my favorite extra :thumb:


----------



## mk4astrajon (Dec 14, 2010)

I love my mk4 astra.handles well,good power ,nice colour and 45 mpg









Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

V Happy with mine, just under 300bhp, did just over 1000 miles last Monday and Wednesday visiting clients before Christmas - averaged 47mpg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Yes I am over the moon with my car, not sure why but about 12 years ago, I saw a bog standard Octavia at the local Tesco's, you know when they park a 'showroom' car there to advertise it etc and I thought that looks good, then when they bought the VRS sersion out I thought I will have one of them brand new one day, and that happened this year, been looking for ward to having my own one for years and finally the end of July this year my dream was realised!

Its a 2011, 2.0TSI with DSG, standard spec but with factory options of bluetooth, rear parking sensors, heated seats and spare wheel, and I LOVE my car, look out the window and it puts a smile on my face, makes me want to drive it, when I do drive it I just love it, it was well worth the wait of all those years and is safe to say is my pride and joy!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I HATE my car. 

Nothing wrong with it, just wish I'd never even thought about buying French.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I love mine. Can't wait to polish it in spring.
100hp/250lbft torques and 58mpg
Not the fastest one the road but does catch lots of people by suprise
Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

I love my cars 
Just need the BRZ when it comes out to complete the fleet


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Could be worse... could not have a car at all

It moves, stops and turns :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I had a 3.0 z4 coupe now I have an Audi estate. How times have changed


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

james_19742000 said:


> Yes I am over the moon with my car, not sure why but about 12 years ago, I saw a bog standard Octavia at the local Tesco's, you know when they park a 'showroom' car there to advertise it etc and I thought that looks good, then when they bought the VRS sersion out I thought I will have one of them brand new one day, and that happened this year, been looking for ward to having my own one for years and finally the end of July this year my dream was realised!
> 
> Its a 2011, 2.0TSI with DSG, standard spec but with factory options of bluetooth, rear parking sensors, heated seats and spare wheel, and I LOVE my car, look out the window and it puts a smile on my face, makes me want to drive it, when I do drive it I just love it, it was well worth the wait of all those years and is safe to say is my pride and joy!


James, that is stunning


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sick to the back teeth with my Passat, hopefully 2012 will be the year I finally get my G40 back on the road.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I absolutely hate mine and hate every second driving it, it does it's job we'll which is getting me to work and back but I have no enjoyment from it which for an enthusiast and detailer kind of sucks.

I brought it because it was the right price and the best option while I'm doing up my house. Although saying that I wish mine looked as clean as this one VVVV



mk4astrajon said:


>


----------



## Woody_02g40 (Nov 26, 2010)

NeilG40 said:


> Sick to the back teeth with my Passat, hopefully 2012 will be the year I finally get my G40 back on the road.


G smiles


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Woody_02g40 said:


> G smiles


Will be with the PPP Stage 3 subframe fitted.:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

<- 
Love mine, sleeper which is just how I like it. That said may be a couple of subtle mods at the end of next year if I decide to keep her.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

She's not perfect, but I love it, 11yr old & still looks great.

& being 130bhp per ton, she really is a wolf in sheepskin clothing.:wave:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

dubber said:


> German engineering not jap crap


I used to use that phrase alot, and thought i would always buy german, but definatley not all jap is crap,reliability definatley rivals the germans for a start, usually prices are more reasonable too:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Spec B is a serious sleeper.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Ross said:


> The Spec B is a serious sleeper.


is it turbo or n/a Ross?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Jordan said:


> is it turbo or n/a Ross?


3 liter N/A flat 6 mate,it goes like **** off a shovel :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ross said:


> 3 liter flat 6 mate,it goes like **** off a shovel :lol:


clearly didn't read the question :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> clearly didn't read the question :lol:


Edited now.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

my lecturer would have said....

RTFQ :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

*Am I Happy With my Car?*

Ummmm...




























With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Love my E60 535D M Sport Touring. Had since April and she is a 2004 model. Performance, looks and comfort and not bad on the diesel either!:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm happy with my cars, I'd sell them if I wasn't...


Focus RS, modified induction, manifold, turbo, fuel system, exhaust, charge cooler etc etc. 350bhp. Great car to drive when you're in the mood, not a daily driver though. Can't see me ever selling it and is slowly turning into a track car only to be honest.

Evo X FQ300 SST, needed 4 doors so plumped for an Evo X, stunning daily driver, immensely capable all rounder, very happy with it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

overall yes easily achieve 40mpg and 400 miles to a tank handles pretty well aside from afew niggles lol, all with 263hp.

Oh and easily outruns Spec b's 

BUT.....

I want this:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Love my Mazda 6 ts 2.0L petrol in Mettalic Grey, 33-35mpg, 135 on a road that allows it 
Great handling, Phillips extremes headlights, pipercross panel filter, and car paint is now as good as i can get it.

Kev


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

No I hate mine I have a 2000 reg fiesta zetec s but trading her in by may for a mk 5 golf gti or 2007 cooper s


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> overall yes easily achieve 40mpg and 400 miles to a tank handles pretty well aside from afew niggles lol, all with 263hp.
> 
> *Oh and easily outruns Spec b's *
> 
> ...


Oh yeah but the Spec B will always be there to tow you to the garage:lol:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I really am not liking my Vectra any more  Lost ze love for the Griffin.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm growing gradually more unhappy with mine , yeah it looks pretty smart, it's fairly economical (all be it 20 mpg below the claimed figures), it's safe, the build quality is nice, well screwed together and even some soft touch materials and a leather steering wheel and it's pretty well equipped, but it's completely gutless, the 1.2 engine is just not big enough to haul around what is actually quite a heavy car. There's just no acceleration no matter what you do, pulling out at busy junctions can be butt clenchingly scary at times, and it's not a good cruiser, gives me back ache after about 1/2 an hour and it's so unrelaxed at speed, partly because the rides quite fidgety but mainly because the engine revs at 4000 rpm at 70 mph and you have to keep your foot mashed down to maintain it.

Hopefully next year I'll be able to change it for something that's better suited to the sort of driving I mostly do (50 mile each way motorway commute 4 days a week) and is just smarter and more 'grownup', I was thinking of either a Brera S 2.2 or a Laguna Coupe like Loweipete's.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

We have a 1.3CDTi Corsa D at work, nicknamed the Crimson Cruiser, and everyone (myself included) moan about the exact same things as you have highlighted....it's not a nice car to drive at all for the aforementioned reasons


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

nick.s said:


> We have a 1.3CDTi Corsa D at work, nicknamed the Crimson Cruiser, and everyone (myself included) moan about the exact same things as you have highlighted....it's not a nice car to drive at all for the aforementioned reasons


the more powerful 90 bhp version of the 1.3 CDTI is supposed to be quite good, the extra few horses actually make it quite perky and the fact it's got a 6th gear makes it slightly better at dealing with motorways. If you want an affordable, insurable Corsa with real performance I'd say just cough up the extra and go for the 1.7 CDTI SRI which is supposed to be pretty rapid.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ross said:


> Oh yeah but the Spec B will always be there to tow you to the garage:lol:


Very VERY true Ross lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ross said:


> Oh yeah but the Spec B will always be there to tow you to the garage:lol:


You've got a spec B... why didn't you say so, I never knew!!! :lol:

Not sure if I've already said, but at the moment all I need is comfort & decent mpg... my '08 diesel Fucus delivers both surprisingly well with 60+mpg so yes I'm happy.

Should circumstances change & my commute shortens considerably I'd be back in an inappropriate 4x4 in a heart beat!


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

2006 focus ghia, love all the toys but hate the colour (panther black)


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Love my 370, quick, comfortable, rubbish on fuel (27mpg), not very practical.... but I always take a little look back when walking away after parking. Fantastic motor.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Philb1965 said:


> Love my 370, quick, comfortable,* rubbish on fuel (27mpg)*, not very practical.... but I always take a little look back when walking away after parking. Fantastic motor.


You're only 6MPG behind me in my 1.2 Corsa D :lol::thumb:, recently it went through a phase of doing 25 - 28mpg, now I've had the engine flushed, the spark plugs changed and all the filters renewed it's gone up to 33MPG. I wondered if it was just me being captain lead foot, but no alot of the reviewers on places like Parkers say they're getting around 35 mpg.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> You're only 6MPG behind me in my 1.2 Corsa D :lol::thumb:, recently it went through a phase of doing 25 - 28mpg, now I've had the engine flushed, the spark plugs changed and all the filters renewed it's gone up to 33MPG. I wondered if it was just me being captain lead foot, but no alot of the reviewers on places like Parkers say they're getting around 35 mpg.


How is it that bad on fuel?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

For the size of engine it's appauling, Vauxhall are claiming a combined figure of 53 mpg, I can't even get near lower urban figure which is around 45.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes I am, not perfect but suites me and what I want from a car just fine :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Laurie.J.M said:


> the more powerful 90 bhp version of the 1.3 CDTI is supposed to be quite good, the extra few horses actually make it quite perky and the fact it's got a 6th gear makes it slightly better at dealing with motorways. If you want an affordable, insurable Corsa with real performance I'd say just cough up the extra and go for the 1.7 CDTI SRI which is supposed to be pretty rapid.


I have a 1.7 CDTI Corsa C.
It's only 100hp instead of the 130hp that a Corsa D is. It's still very capable and its very good at motorway cruising because of the more supportive seats and lower revs/ less noise at 70mph.
With hooning around it does 50mpg and on a good run driving nicely I get 60mpg.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

YES


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

No.

My 308 is bland and boring. It's distinctly average at everything it does and not particularly good at anything. 

Thankfully it's going some time in the next month to probably be replaced by a Renaultsport Clio 172


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Love the way the zed looks, reasonable power but maybe wanting for a bit more, but yes, i'm very happy with it. Maybe if it becomes a second car it may even get lowered.


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

I have owned an Impreza WRX which has been breathed upon a little. I have owned it since Sep '07 and yes, I am still more than happy with it. 20-25 mpg, likes a tyre or too and has a bad image but it suits me perfectly.

I am toying with an S4 Avant, but every time I go out for a hoon the car gets me back on point!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Love the way the zed looks, reasonable power but maybe wanting for a bit more, but yes, i'm very happy with it. Maybe if it becomes a second car it may even get lowered.


More Power?? i imagine that's beasty has loads already. looks great.
Nissan really do have two cracking top end sports cars with this and the GTR.

Kev


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am Happy

Jap magic


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

spursfan said:


> More Power?? i imagine that's beasty has loads already. looks great.
> Nissan really do have two cracking top end sports cars with this and the GTR.
> 
> Kev


276 horses just doesn't feel enough for what is quite a heavy car tbh. Maybe something quicker next.


----------

